# اريد المساعدة في عمل دورة تدريبية علي الية التنمية النظيفة او cdm



## dr Rawda (3 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء,,,,,برجاء التكرم بمساعدتي في عمل دورة تدريبية كاملة عن الية التنمية النظيفة او ما تسمي clean devellopment mechanism


----------



## صفوان اصف (4 أبريل 2009)

[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]السلام عليكم [/FONT]


 
إنّ آلية التنمية النظيفة المسمى Clean Development Mechanism هي نظام ماليّ يفتح المجال أمام التجارة الدولية بغازات الدفيئة. 

لقد تأسست هذه الآلية سنة 1997 في نطاق بروتوكول كيوتو هدفا بمساعدة الدول المتطورة الالتزام بخطط تخفيض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة, المسمى أيضا غازات الصوبة الخضراء, التي تعهدت هذه الدول بها في نطاق ميثاق المناخ . 

وتشمل على ثلاث آليات دولية تساهم في تخفيض انبعاثات الغازات الملوثة للهواء وهي:
 آلية التطوير النظيف المتعلقة بالاستثمار في المشاريع التي من شأنها تخفيض انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون في البلدان النامية,
 وآلية التطبيق المشترك المتعلقة بالمشاريع نفسها في البلدان الصناعية,
 وآلية الاتجار في الانبعاثات التي تسمح بالاتجار المتبادل بين البلدان الصناعية الموقعة على معاهدة كيوتو.

ارجوا ان تكون هذه المواقع مفيده
​


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]The Kyoto Protocol (Article 12): [/FONT]


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]http://unfccc.int/essential_background/kyoto_protocol/items/1678.php[/FONT]​


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]CDM Statistics: [FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]http://cdm.unfccc.int/Statistics/ [/FONT][/FONT]​


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]CDM Project Activities: [FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]http://cdm.unfccc.int/Projects [/FONT][/FONT]​


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]CDM Project Pipeline: [FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]http://cd4cdm.org/Publications/CDMpipeline.xls [/FONT][/FONT]​


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]CDM Modalities and Procedures: [/FONT]


[FONT=HFMAMH+Garamon]http://unfccc.int/resource/docs/2005/cmp1/eng/08a01.pdf#page=6[/FONT]​


----------



## صفوان اصف (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

dr rawda

اين ومتى وما هي الفترة الزمنيه المقترحه لهذه الدوره


----------



## dr Rawda (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخ العزيز الباشمهندس صفوان,,,,,جزاك الله خيرا,,,,حقيقة لقد دخلت علي معظم هذه المواقع من قبل و لكن ما كنت اريده هو الوصول لمعلومات في هذا الموضوع نتيجة لخبرة العملية ,,,مثلا في حالة العمل في اي من المشروعات الموجودة في مصر او في البلاد العربية ,,,,,

اما عن ميعاد انعقاد الدورة فهو لم يحدد بعد لانه مرتبط بالتنسيق بين مركز التدريب الذي تعاقد معي و بين الحاضرين للدورة و هم من بلد عربية (دورة تدريبية خاصة لشركة معينة) والمركز هو International Dialog- Egypt


----------



## صفوان اصف (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اختي سوف احاول تزويدكم ببعض المواضيع واللتي تم تطبيقها في الاردن في اسرع وقت ممكن انشاء الله


----------



## dr Rawda (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد السريع و التعاون معي
و سوف اكون اول المنتظرين لهذه الموضوعات سواء كانت هي المطبقة في الاردن او اي ملفات اخري تفيدني في هذه الدورة التدريبية


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 أبريل 2009)

علي فكرة مشاريع c d m نفذت في مصر و يوجد بعض الشركات مثل شركة اسود الكربون بالاسكندرية و شركة ابو قير للاسمدة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 أبريل 2009)

و علي فكرة كان مقام مؤفمر عنها باتحاد الصناعات المصرية يوم 1/4/2009 و حضر المؤتمر د ماجد جورج وزير البيئة


----------



## الساحر (20 أغسطس 2009)

آلية التنمية النظيفة
آلية التنمية النظيفة المسمى Clean Development Mechanism هي نظام ماليّ يفتح المجال أمام التجارة. لقد تأسست هذه الآلية سنة 1997 في نطاق بروتوكول كيوتو هدفا بمساعدة الدول المتطورة الالتزام بخطط تخفيض إنبعاثات غازات الدفيئة, المسمى أيضا غازات الصوبة الخضراء, التي تعهدت هذه الدول بها في نطاق ميثاق المناخ 
وتشمل على ثلاث آليات دولية تساهم في تخفيض إنبعاثات الغازات الملوثة للهواء وهي:
آلية التطوير النظيف المتعلقة بالاستثمار في المشاريع التي من شأنها تخفيض إنبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون في البلدان النامية, وآلية التطبيق المشترك المتعلقة بالمشاريع نفسها في البلدان الصناعية,
وآلية الاتجار في الانبعاثات التي تسمح بالاتجار المتبادل بين البلدان الصناعية الموقعة على معاهدة كيوتو.
والهدف من آلية التنمية النظيفة هو تنفيذ مشروعات تهدف للحد من غازات الاحتباس الحراري من مختلف القطاعات كالصناعة وتدوير المخلفات والنقل وتحويل الوقود للغاز الطبيعي وكذلك مشروعات التشجير التي تعمل على امتصاص غازات الاحتباس الحراري و تحقيق أهداف التنمية المستدامة ومكافحة التلوث في الصناعة للحفاظ على الصحة العامة وتحسين بيئة العمل وزيادة التنافسية للمنتج
تتيح آلية التنمية النظيفة لطرف من المرفق الأول أن يقوم بتنفيذ مشروع يقلل من إنبعاثات غازات الدفيئة ، أو يزيل – تحت مشاطرات محددة – غازات الدفيئة باحتجاز الكربون ، داخل حدود طرف من غير دول المرفق الأول ، ويمكن لمخفوضات الانبعاثات المعتمدة عندئذ (التى تعرف بالتعبير الاصطلاحي سى إيى آرز (CERs أن تستخدم بواسطة الطرف من المرفق الأول لمساعدته في الوفاء بمستهدفاته لخفض الانبعاثات . 
القواعد الراهنة للإلية التنمية النظيفة
هناك نوعين أساسيين من المشاريع المقترحة لآلية التنمية النظيفة حتى الآن وهما: مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة مثل طاقة الرياح ، وطاقة الكتلة الحيوية ، وتشجيع التحول من الكثافة الكربونية لأقل كثافة الكربون من الوقود،و مشاريع لتحسين كفاءة نظم الطاقة.
بروتوكول كيوتو وآلية التنمية النظيفة 
أنشأت الاتفاقية مؤتمر الأطراف (Conference of the Parties) بوصفه هيئتها العليا المسئولة عن مباشرة ومراقبة التقدم نحو هدف الاتفاقية ، وفى دورته الأولى في برلين بألمانيا (COP1) أقر مؤتمر الأطراف أن التزامات ما بعد عام 2000 قد وضعت فقط لأطراف المرفق الأول ، وخلال مؤتمر الأطراف الثالث (COP3) في كيوتو باليابان تكونت مجموعة من الالتزامات المقيدة قانوناً لعدد 38 دولة صناعية وعدد 11 دولة فى وسط وشرق أوربا لتعود بابتعاثاتها من غازات الدفيئة إلى متوسط تقريبي مقداره 5.2% أقل من مستوياتها لعام 1990 خلال فترة الالتزام 2012-2008 ، ويسمى ذلك بروتوكول كيوتو للاتفاقية الإطارية .
يؤسس البروتوكول ثلاث آليات تعاونية صممت لتساعد أطراف المرفق الأول على تقليل تكاليف الوفاء بمستهدفاتها للابتعاثات عن طريق إحراز خفوضات الابتعاثات فى دول أخرى بتكاليف أقل مما هو باستطاعتها محلياً ، وهذه الآليات على النحو التالى : 
•	تجيز التجارة الدولية للابتعاثات International Emissions Trading للدول أن تحول جزءاً من " ابتعاثاتها المجازة " (وحدات الكميات المعينة بمقتضة البروتوكول) . 
•	يتيح التنفيذ المتشارك Joint Implementation (JI) للدول أن تطالب باعتماد (شهادة أو سند) لخفض الابتعاثات الناشئ عن استثمار يتحقق فى دول صناعية أخرى ويسفر عن تحويل " وحدات خفض الابتعاثات" 
بين الدول . 
•	تجيز آلية التنمية النظيفة Clean Development Mechanism (CDM) مشروعات خفض الابتعاثات التى تساعد الدول النامية على إحراز التنمية المستدامة ، وتولد فى الوقت ذاته " خفوضات ابتعاثات معتمدة " يمكن استخدامها بواسطة الدول أو الشركات المستثمرة .


----------

